# Doggy quotes!!



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have The Quote Garden bookmarked. You'll find all sorts of quotes for any occasion there. It's great when your scrapblogging and want to add a nice touch to a project.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorite is from Mark Doty, one of America's best living poets and a Golden lover himself. It's from one of his memoirs, _Dog Years_. I highly recommend the whole book, but this quote just _gets_ Goldens.

"Someone with the quality of being exactly this: here I am, myself, all tongue and eyes and golden paws reaching forward into what lies ahead."


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Jenn I really enjoy your daily posts 



tippykayak said:


> "Someone with the quality of being exactly this: here I am, myself, all tongue and eyes and golden paws reaching forward into what lies ahead."


Simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

zephyr said:


> Jenn I really enjoy your daily posts QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I am thinking thinking thinking about what to post about tomorrow!


----------

